# SQLplus - Ausgabe mit SET verändern



## SG_wXistenZ (1. März 2005)

*Guten Morgen Tutorials,*

ich arbeite teilweise mit SQLplus und wenn ich da mit SELECT Datensätze ausgeben lasse, dann bekomme ich die Datensätze untereinander anstatt wie bei MS SQL Server in einer Matrix. 

Ich weis da gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit dem SET Befehlt die Ausgabe ein zu stellen, finde aber nicht mehr die richtigen Optionen. Wer weis was oder ein anstädniges Tutorial zum SET Befehl bei SQLplus?

*Salü,*
*eXi*


----------

